# S&W Victory .22



## TJay (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone have one?  There is a pretty good deal on them at Cherokee pawn and I was thinking on getting one.  Reviews are pretty positive.


----------



## Wood999 (Apr 6, 2019)

My friend has one and we shoot a lot. Been practically flawless through hundreds of rounds. More accurate than us.


----------



## TJay (Apr 6, 2019)

I got one earlier this week, hope to shoot it this weekend!


----------



## Old Coach (Apr 11, 2019)

Whiteboy said:


> I like mine just fine. Need to shoot it more.


I bought one when they first came out.
Very accurate with a TRS red dot
Added a Tandemcross trigger.
I use it to teach first time shooters.
Works well on critters also.
Coach


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Curious, how do they compare to the new models of Ruger Mk III & IV, Browning Buckmark, etc.?  I am still shooting my 38 year old Browning Challenger II.

Dave


----------



## TJay (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't have a lot of experience with the others, I've shot them but not owned them.  The leading factor for me in purchasing the Victory was price.  Comparable Ruger MKIV in stainless is about $130 more. Disassembly down to the bolt is extremely easy and it shoots about as well as I can shoot the others.  There will be a Vortex Venom micro dot on it before long.


----------



## Tom W. (Apr 15, 2019)

I had one, kept it a year or two and traded it for a Ruger 22/45. I like the Ruger a _whole_ lot better.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like a Ruger knock off.


----------



## B. White (Jun 15, 2020)

Added my long awaited accessory this week. Lots of fun shooting cans at 25 yds when you don't hear much more than the impact.


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Jun 15, 2020)

Does the S&W re-assemble easily ?  I have a Ruger Mark III that is almost impossible to get back together.


----------



## TJay (Jun 15, 2020)

Use Enough Gun said:


> Does the S&W re-assemble easily ?  I have a Ruger Mark III that is almost impossible to get back together.


Yes, very simple.


----------



## B. White (Jun 15, 2020)

B. White said:


> Added my long awaited accessory this week. Lots of fun shooting cans at 25 yds when you don't hear much more than the impact.



With attachment


----------



## B. White (Aug 20, 2020)

Made my first squirrel shot with it.  Weren't perfect, but first shot put it down at 15 yds.  22s are making me neglect everything else right now.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 24, 2020)

B. White said:


> With attachment
> 
> View attachment 1022046



actually a good home defense weapon! You can handle your business and not even wake your family! Might want to get a tarp to protect that carpet first - just sayin'


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 29, 2020)

Pull up the carpet and lay down some LVP.
Cleans right up with spray bottle and mop and towels.


----------

